# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  Chilly-ի, impression-ի և My World My Space-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Շինարար

Մեկնարկում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Chilly-ն սկսում է, impression-ը՝ շարունակում, My World My Space-ն՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների՝իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

Chilly (23.07.2010), My World My Space (22.07.2010)

----------


## Chilly

_ Այսպես...
Մոտեցա ակվարիումին... Գորտը, որին ձեռք էի բերել կոլումբիացի ընկերոջս միջոցով, անշարժացել էր ջրի մակերևույթին, ջրից դուրս հանելով թաթերի մի մասն ու քիթը: Մի պահ թվաց` ծաղրում է ինձ... Դեմքիս ժպիտ հայտնվեց, ապա` անկախ ինձանից ծիծաղեցի այն մտքից, որ ժպտում եմ: Ռետինե ձեռնոց հագնելով` ձեռքս տարա ապակու տակ, գորտը սառն էր, կարծես սառույցի շարժվող կտոր լիներ...
Խոհանոցում դարակից հանեցի Փառանձեմի նվիրած դանակը, այն, որ միշտ, ամեն տեսնելիս, հարցնում էր. «Օգտագործու՞մ ես, լավն է չէ՞»...
Ընդհանուր առմամբ բավական հանգիստ էի, արդեն ամեն ինչ որոշել էի, ամեն ինչ մանրամասն կշռադատել, անգամ հագուստս էր հատուկ ընտրված...
Գորտը phyllobates terribilis էր, հազվագյուտ տեսակ, այնքան գեղեցիկ էր, որ անընդհատ ուզում էի նայել նրան, անընդհատ, ձգում էր ինչպես մագնիսը երկաթին, մաշկի վառ դեղինն ուղղակի խենթացնում էր իր երանգով ու փայլով...
Գորտի չորս թաթերն էլ ամրացրի երեկ երեկոյան հատուկ պատրաստածս տախտակին, վերցրի դանակը...
Ներարկիչը. հա՛, ներքևի դարակում է...
Գորտը չէր շարժվում, կարծես հաշտվել էր իր վիճակի հետ:
«Զարմանալի է, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հաշտվել... ». _ անցավ մտքովս ու անմիջապես էլ ժպտացի...
Գորտի մեջքին փոքրիկ կտրվածք արեցի, դեղին, մաշկի գույնից չտարբերվող գույնի թանձր հեղուկը աստիճանաբար կուտակվում էր թպրտացող գորտի կողքին, վերցրի ներարկիչը, մի կաթիլ... այդ էլ բավական է...
Եվ ապա...
Նախ մաշկիս տակ թեթև տաքություն զգացի, հետո` ուժեղ ծակոց...
Հետո մահացա... երևի...

----------

davidus (23.07.2010), My World My Space (23.07.2010), Yellow Raven (23.07.2010), Արամ (22.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (25.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010), ուզուզ (29.09.2010)

----------


## impression

Իսկ թե ինչու երևի, որովհետև դեռ չէի հասցրել կարգին մահանալ, խիղճս սկսեց տանջել: Իսկ ես մինչ մեռնելս կարծում էի, թե մեռնելուց հետո էլ չես զգում ոչ խղճի խայթ, ոչ ափսոսանք, ոչ ցավ... Ինչպիսի՜ անիմաստություն դարձավ իմ մահը: Չնայած, մի կողմից մի քիչ էլ կասկածում էի, որ իրոք մահացել եմ, դա պետք էր ինչ-որ մեկից ճշտել: Աչքերս բացել չէի կարողանում: Շան տղա գորտի թույնը հո թույն չէ՜ր, ինձ նման մի տասը հոգու էլ էն աշխարհի ձրի ուղևորություն կկազմակերպեր հաստատ: Ու էդպես պառկել էի անշարժ, մենակ խիղճս էր տանջում, հետն էլ ինձ պատեպատ էի խփում /մտքում/ դեռ կենդանության օրոք ինձ հանգիստ չտվող մտքերից: Հետո հիշեցի, թե ինչն ինձ ստիպեց գորտի թույնին դիմել, ու ծիծաղս եկավ: Բայց դե կծիծաղե՞ս: Առը քեզ հա՛: Թե մատներս շարժել կարողանայի ինքս ինձ մի հատ հավեսով թուզ ցույց կտայի՝ ռուսերեն թուզ: 
էս ինչ օյին բերեցի գլխիս այ մարդ... Բա Փառանձեմն ինչքան կվշտանա մահվանս լուրն առնելով: Հաստատ ավելի շատ, քան երբ անցյալ տարի գնացել էր պասպորտ սեղան, որ անունը դարձներ Եկատերինա, ու իրեն չորով մերժել էին... Հիմա հաստատ տեղը չի գտնում, մտածում ա՝ նվիրածս դանակը չէր օգտագործում՝ ջհանդամն օգտագործեր, էս ինչ արեց... 
Իրոք անելու բան չէր: Ասա գնայիր քո համար սուս ու փուս մի գեղատեսիլ վայրից ճլտայիր ներքև էլի, ուղեղ-մուղեղդ էլ ցխեիր, որ չկարողանար անխափան գործել: 

....
Չգիտեմ ինչքան ժամանակ անցավ, հիմա էլ չեմ տանջվում մտքերից: Հիմա քիթս ա քոր գալիս: Անտանելի: Ոչ մի հնար չկա քորելու:

----------

Chilly (23.08.2010), My World My Space (21.08.2010), Ինչուիկ (25.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010), ուզուզ (29.09.2010), Ուլուանա (23.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (21.08.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Պառկած եմ ընդարմացած, ուզում եմ գոռալ, կանչել մեկին, բայց հասկանում եմ, որ անզորությունից գոռալու համար էլ է զորություն է պետք....
Աչքիս առաջ հերթով գալիս են ինչ-որ աղոտ պատկերներ` մեր հարևան մսավաճառ Գերասը կացինը ձեռքին, բայց Փառանձեմիս հետ: 
Սկսում եմ ինչ-որ ձայներ լսել: Մեկը կանչում ա.
-Արա կարող ա մեռել ա՞....
Շան տեղ չեմ դնում էդ ձեներին, ուշք ու միտքս Փառանձեմն ա....Փառանձե՜մս... իմ Փառնիկ, Փառնո, Փառանձեմությո՜ւն.....ո՞ւմ հետ ես ինձ դավաճանում....
Ձայներն ավելի են շատանում ու ուժեղանում, ուզում եմ գոռալ, որ չեմ մեռել, չեմ կարողանում.... դաժան ա....
Արդեն համարյա հանձնվել եմ, բայց որոշում եմ վերջին ուժերս հավաքել ու գոռալ: Բայց ի՞նչ գոռամ: Առաջինն ինչ անցավ մտքովս Փառանձեմն էր....
- Փառանձեեեեեե՜մ,- ահավոր մի ուժով գոռացի ես ու սարսափեցի իմ իսկ ձայնից...
Ձենս դեռ չկտրած մի հատ  թաթալոշ  ստացա` ընկերոջս կատաղած ձայնի ուղեկցությամբ.
- Ի՞նչ ես գոռում անասո՜ւն..... Լրիվ ա՞ յանդ տարել.... սիրտս չոքերս ընգավ.... ես ասի մեռել ես..... մյուս անգամ պլանի անուն ես տվել գլուխդ կաղամ, կազյո՛լ......

----------

Chilly (23.08.2010), impression (23.08.2010), Tig (22.08.2010), VisTolog (22.08.2010), Եկվոր (27.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010), ուզուզ (29.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

Չիլիի գրածն ավարտուն էր, էստեղ համատեղ պատմվածքի համար ոչ հող կար, ոչ ջուր, ոչ էլ մի կտոր չոր հաց  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (23.08.2010), My World My Space (22.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

Միայն հումորը դուրս եկավ:

----------

Chilly (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ուֆ, եսիմ է, անցած լինի  :Jpit: 

Երեք տաղանդավոր գրողների ամենաանտաղանդ գրվածքը  :Jpit:

----------

Chilly (23.08.2010), My World My Space (22.08.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Ուֆ, եսիմ է, անցած լինի 
> 
> Երեք տաղանդավոր գրողների ամենաանտաղանդ գրվածքը


 Չեղավ Ռուֆ, առաջին «անտաղանդը» շատ տաղանդավոր ա գրել:  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (23.08.2010), My World My Space (22.08.2010), Արամ (22.08.2010), Շինարար (22.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ճիշտն ասած՝ Չիլիի գրածը դեռ էն գլխից չէի հավանել  :Blush: , չգիտեմ, ինձ համար անիմաստ, անհասկանալի ու ոչինչ չասող ինչ–որ գրվածք էր։ Չնայած, իմ կարծիքով, ամբողջական չէր, բայց դրան շարունակություն գրելու գաղափարն ավելի անհասկանալի էր... impression–ի հատվածը հավես էր կարդացվում զուտ հումորի ու պատկերների շնորհիվ, բայց դե ասելիք համարյա չկար։ Վերջին մասում էլ ասելիք չտեսա, համ էլ շատ կանխատեսելի, ծեծված ավարտ էր, բայց կարծես ուրիշ տարբերակ էլ չկար։ Մի խոսքով՝ ինչպես Հայկն ասեց, անցած լինի  :Jpit: ։

----------

Chilly (23.08.2010), My World My Space (23.08.2010), Tig (23.08.2010), Երվանդ (23.08.2010), Կաթիլ (23.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2010)

----------


## impression

Ան ջան, Չիլին վզիս դրեց շարունակել, մի ամիս տանջվեցի, տվայտանքների մեջ էի, ոչ ուտում էի, ոչ քնում, բայց էդպես էլ շարունակություն հորինել չստացվեց: Չմոռանամ մի անգամ էլ էստեղ ասել, որ շատ կցկտուր էր գրված առաջին մասն, ու ինձ համար շատ ավելի հեշտ կլիներ դրան սկիզբ գրել, որ գոնե ինչ-որ կերպ բացատրվեր ինքնասպանության իմաստը, էն էլ Մուշը դեմ էր: Էհ, դեմ էր, դեմ էր, ես էլ իմ սիրած ձևով շարունակեցի՝ երկար գրում ես ոչ մի բանից, կայֆ ա:
Հովոն ինձ քառատեց, հետո ցից հանեց, հետո գանգամաշկս կտրեց, ամենավերջում էլ բանտարկեց իմ գրած շարունակության համար, բայց լավ էլ մի քանի ժամում տակից դուրս էկավ, էլ ինչ էր իզուր նվնվում  :Smile: 
մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ Դայանայի հետ համաձայն չեմ, առաջին մասում տաղանդի առկայծում չկար, Մուշ, քեզ արդեն հազար անգամ ասել եմ, էլ իզուր վեր մի թռի սա կարդալով  :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------

Chilly (23.08.2010), My World My Space (23.08.2010), Tig (23.08.2010), Երվանդ (23.08.2010), Կաթիլ (23.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2010)

----------


## Chilly

:LOL:   :Hands Up: 
Եվս մի անգամ համոզվեցի իմ հզոր մտքի փայլատակման ուժի մեջ  :LOL: 
Սա ակումբում երբևէ տեղադրված ամենաՀԶՕՐ պատմվածքն էր, գլուխգործոց... Իմփ, ինչ ուզում ես ասա, սրա նմանը չի եղել, չկա ու չի էլ լինելու  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.  :LOL: 
Հ.Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ, ապրեք դուք, միայն նվիրված ընկերները հանձն կառնեին սա շարունակել  :Love:   :LOL:

----------

My World My Space (23.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

մենակ ստոր մարդը կարար սենց վերացականը վերացականի մեջ "գլուխգործոց" կապեր ընկերների գլխին....  :Beee: 

Էս քո գլուխԳորտոտի վրա էնքան մտածեցի, տենց էլ չպատկերացրեցի թռե ինչ կարելի ա գրել  :Sad: 

Բայց մեկ ա լավն էր, ապրես.... Իմպ ջան դու էլ ապրես.... շնորհակալ եմ :Smile: 
Երկու համահեղինակներին առաջարկում եմ կրկնել փորձը, բայց էս անգամ ուրիշ թեմայով, համոզված եմ էս անգամ գլուխգործոց կստացվի... :Wink:

----------

Արամ (24.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երկու համահեղինակներին առաջարկում եմ կրկնել փորձը, բայց էս անգամ ուրիշ թեմայով, համոզված եմ էս անգամ գլուխգործոց կստացվի...


Օրինակ՝ *Դոդոշը....*  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (20.09.2011), impression (24.08.2010)

----------


## impression

> Երկու համահեղինակներին առաջարկում եմ կրկնել փորձը, բայց էս անգամ ուրիշ թեմայով, համոզված եմ էս անգամ գլուխգործոց կստացվի...


էս տղեն մազոխիստ ա  :Huh: 
ես փաս...

----------

Tig (25.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

"Much Ado About Nothing", էստեղ կասեր Շեքսպիրը…
Կներեք անկեղծությանս համար, բայց արդեն զզվացրիք ձեր գորտով: Մուշ, անհամությանն էլ չափ պիտի լինի:

----------

Chilly (24.08.2010), Tig (25.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (03.09.2010)

----------


## ուզուզ

:LOL:  ես սպասւմ էի, թե պետք է էն մյուս աշխարհում հանդիպեին հերոսի ու գորտի հոգիները...
բայց վերձը լավն էր`հումորային :LOL:

----------

